# أبوظبي تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية في تحلية المياه .... الامارات اليوم



## م.محمد الكردي (18 مايو 2009)

http://www.emaratalyoum.com/article...5182009_6dec75c184db45ec9044fd0f5b3651d6.aspx


*هيئة البيئة تصنع محطات لخدمة المناطق البعيدة *
*أبوظبي تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية في تحلية المياه *












كشف أمين عام هيئة البيئة في أبوظبي ماجد المنصوري، عن اعتزام الهيئة تصنيع محطات لتحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية، خلال العام الجاري، ستخصص لخدمة المناطق البعيدة، بطاقة إنتاجية 22 ألف غالون يومياً للمحطة الواحدة.​ 
وأعلن عن نجاح الهيئة في استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في تحلية المياه بتحويلها إلى عذبه، متابعاً أنها «جعلتنا نفكر في تصنيع محطات لتغطية المناطق ضمن إطار توليد الطاقة من مصادر متجددة»، لافتاً إلى أن أبوظبي تستضيف في سبتمبر 2010 مؤتمر المباني الخضراء وخيارات الطاقة المتجددة (نحو مباني مستدامة)، والذي تنظمه الهيئة بالتعاون مع الشبكة العالمية للطاقة المتجددة. ولفت المنصوري إلى مقترح يهدف إلى استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في الاغراض المنزلية، بعدما أجريت تجارب عدة في هذا المجال، لافتاً إلى أن الشمس أكثر سطوعاً في الإمارات.​ 
وقال في مؤتمر صحافي مشترك مع الشبكة العالمية للطاقة المتجددة أمس، إننا سنصل في العام 2020 إلى إنتاج 7٪ من الطاقة من مصادر متجددة في إمارة أبوظبي، مشيراً إلى مبادرة أبوظبي لطاقة المستقبل (مصدر) بإنشاء محطات لهذه الغاية.​ 
وأضاف أن مجلس التخطيط العمراني سيعلن قريباً عن برنامج الاستدامة الذي تم وضعه بالتعاون مع الهيئة والبلديات والدفاع المدني، موضحاً أن «الاستدامة، والمباني الخضراء، وتطوير صناعة الطاقة المتجددة على نطاق واسع يجب أن تكون على رأس أولويات أجندة التنمية الاقتصادية والبيئية»، معتبراً أن مشاركة جميع الجهات المعنية في الدولة لبناء الشركات وتعزيز استخدام الطاقة المتجددة في المباني الخضراء غاية في الأهمية، على نحو يحقق بيئة مستدامة.​ 
من جانبه، قال مدير عام الشبكة الدولية للطاقات المتجددة البروفيسور علي الصايغ، إن استهلاك الإمارات من الطاقة 18 ألف كيلوواط سنوياً، وهي نسبة عالية مقارنة بالمعدل العالمي والبالغ ستة آلاف كيلوواط. واعتبر الصايغ أن إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية من البدائل المتجددة المثلى، مشيراً إلى أن إنتاج واحد ميغاواط من الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية يكفي لاستخدامات 3000 منزل.
مخاطر زيادة استهلاك الطاقة​ 
وفقا لبيانات جمعية الإمارات للحياة الفطرية فإن الإمارات احتلت المرتبة الخامسة عالميا في استهلاك الفرد من مشتقات النفط والكهرباء بمعدل 10354 كيلوواط سنوياً، مقارنة بـ 1787 معدل استهلاك الفرد العالمي. وبلغ اعلى معدل استهلاك للفرد من مشتقات النفط والكهرباء في العالم في دولة قطر بمعدل 19466 كيلوواط، يليها أيسلندا 12209 ،البحرين 11180 ،الكويت 11102 ،الإمارات 10354 ،لوكسمبورغ 10137 ،تريندات 9736 ،هولندا 9075 ،كندا 8472 ،الولايات المتحدة الأميركية 7885 .أما اقل استهلاكا في بنغلادش 171 كيلوواط للفرد سنويا، فيما بلغ استهلاك الفرد في دول عربية هي سلطنة عمان 5440 ،ولبنان 1559 ،الأردن 1296 ،العراق 1067 ،الجزائر 1058 ،سورية 940 ،مصر 828 ،تونس 643 ،واليمن 321 .ويؤدي زيادة معدلات استهلاك الأفراد لتلك المشتقات إلى زيادة التلوث، وارتفاع منسوب البحار بحسب علماء.​ 
وذكر أن «الطاقة المتجددة تسهم بنسبة 11٪ من الطاقة الرئيسة، في حين يجب علينا أن نستفيد من الطاقة المتجددة»، مضيفاً أنه من المتوقع أن يصل مجموع الطاقة التي نستخدمها من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة بحلول عام 2070 إلى 60٪ على مستوى العالم. وأضاف أن عدد سكان العالم في عام 2100 سيتجاوز 12 مليار نسمة، مضيفاً انه في حال استمر الطلب على الطاقة لتلبية الحاجات التنموية، فإنه سيصل إلى خمسة أضعاف ما عليه الآن، ويضيف أنه ستزداد بحلول عام 2100 درجات الحرارة العالمية بمقدار درجتين مئويتين. ولفت إلى تخصيص القمة العالمية للطاقة الشمسية، والبنك الدولي ما يزيد على ملياري دولار لمشروعات الطاقة المتجددة والبيئة، ما يدل على أهمية الطاقة المتجددة باعتبارها مصدراً جديداً للطاقة المستقبل». وتابع أننا «لسنا في حاجة للتذكير بالآثار الضارة الناجمة عن هذه ارتفاع درجة حرارة الارض بما في ذلك زيادة خطر حدوث فيضانات في المناطق المنخفضة، وعمليات التصحر وتغير المناخ في جميع أنحاء العالم. وقال إنه سيشارك في المؤتمر أكثر من 120 خبيراً وعالماً لتقديم أبحاثهم وخبراتهم التي تغطي موضوعات سياسات الطاقة، المباني الخضراء، توليد الطاقة، البيئة، ومشكلات المرأة في تحسين الطاقة ورعاية الأسرة، فضلاً عن أوراق العمل بمشاركة 600 مشارك.​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 مايو 2009)

*أبوظبي تستضيف مؤتمر المباني الخضراء وخيارات الطاقة المتجددة سبتمبر 2010 *

5/17/2009 9:01 am





 وام / تحت رعاية سمو الشيخ حمدان بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة البيئة - أبوظبي تستضيف أبوظبي في الفترة من 25 الى 30 سبتمبر من العام 2010 مؤتمرا عالميا تحت عنوان "نحو بيئة مستدامة.. المباني الخضراء وخيارات الطاقة المتجددة" والذي تنظمه الهيئة بالتعاون مع الشبكة العالمية للطاقة المتجددة. 

ويأتي تنظيم هذا المؤتمر ضمن اجتماع الشبكة العالمية للطاقات المتجددة والذي تستضيفه أبوظبي في سبتمبر 2010 بحسب قرار مجلس المؤتمر العالمي للطاقة المتجددة الشبكة الدولية للطاقات المتجددة الذي تم إتخاذه بناء على التصويت الذي أجري خلال مؤتمره التاسع الذي عقد في فلورنسا بايطاليا . 

وذكر سعادة ماجد المنصوري الأمين العام لهيئة البيئة – أبوظبي رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمؤتمر في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم بمقر الهيئة بابوظبي أنه مع النهج المتسارع لتغير المناخ في مختلف أنحاء العالم تظهر الحاجة إلى تعزيز الدور المحوري للطاقة المتجددة في تشكيل استراتيجيات المواجهة بدلا من الوقاية والتي هي الان أكثر أهمية من أي وقت مضى. 

وتطرق المنصوري إلى مبادرة أبوظبي لطاقة المستقبل "مصدر" والتي أطلقتها حكومة أبوظبي برعاية الفريق أول سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان ولي عهد أبوظبي نائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في إطار سعيها للحفاظ على الموارد الطبيعة وتنمية قطاع الطاقة البديلة وتنفيذ المشاريع والتطبيقات الرائدة في مجال التقنيات النظيفة . 

وأوضح أنه سيتم ضمن هذا المبادرة بناء أكبر محطة لإنتاج الطاقة الهيدروجينية في العالم وتطوير مصادر الطاقة المتجددة والذي يعتبر أهم مشروع حكومي من نوعه في العالم .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 مايو 2009)

موقع الشبكة العالمية للطاقة المتجددة

http://www.wrenuk.co.uk/wrecxi.html


----------

